
Despite calls to start over, US health system covers 90% - spking
https://apnews.com/4770e9dfbede42999dbe48b03476d3b1
======
aiscapehumanity
Dirty sheets. Come back at me when gene therapies are financially accessible
to the wider majority. Coverage to basic checkup does not indicate extensive
quality to serious noninfectious diseases. This obfuscates the nuances to
circumvent government directed structures for biotech assurances to the
commoner.

